

The Myth of the Bad Developer - Mithaldu
http://scrottie.livejournal.com/47999.html?view=44415#t44415

======
pedalpete
I don't recall this part of the bubble 'At the end [of the bubble], companies
turned on their developers, lashing out at them and everything else as being
responsible for the failure...'

As I recall, the entire fault was put on the shoulders of the entrepreneurs
and their poor business accumen (or gold rush mentality).

